# Nail arts show - noob question



## Tussi (Aug 29, 2015)

I have this crazy idea for some time now - I want to organize a nails art show!

I know it is a daunting task - I've got to think about location (I was thinking of enquiring a price at http://www.r-zs.com/en/tents-halls/event-tents/roeder-p-tents/octagonal-tent/ for this big hall/tent they offer for rent), registration (do I need any special permission from the local authorities), spectator entrance (how much do I charge - or do I let it go for free) etc ..

Between FB and Twitter friends I can come up with a decent number of nail art designers and fans, and I have a couple months to get everything set. I just have no clue how to organize it or make money at it. I've been told not to charge admission or people will expect pro judging and trophies (or just not show up at all).


----------

